# What printer driver do i use to connect to a samba printer?

## gsfgf

I have a Canon S300 w/ the turboprint driver on a samba server.  When i try to conect w/ windows2000 it asks me to select a driver.  When i install the Win2k S300 driver, i can't print.  Is this the right driver?  I don't get an error, it just doesn't print.

----------

## timmy

I've only got experience with Samsung printers using CUPS, but I guess it's going to be similar...

Basically, if you're using the default Samba settings for your linux printing system, it's going to be expecting postscript input.  So you'd want to use the adobe postscript windows drivers, with a suitable PPD file for your printer (check out linuxprinting.org).

Alternatively, find out what printing command your system needs to print in 'raw' format, and change your Samba settings to use that instead - you can then use your normal windows drivers.

HTH,

Tim

----------

## gsfgf

I tried PS, and it didin't work.  If i use RAW mode can i print graphics?

----------

## delta407

RAW just forwards incoming data directly to the port, so yes. The Windows box would do all the processing, so if the Windows box can produce graphics, it should work over the network.

----------

## gsfgf

OK, where can i find a RAW driver.  Win32 has generic Text only, but now RAW

----------

## delta407

No, see, you tell Samba to export the printer through your "raw" command (i.e. just forward to the port through your spooler of choice), and use the Win32 drivers natively on the client.

----------

## gsfgf

I hadn't setup samba to accept plain postscript.  I made that change and am using the adobe PS driver.  Windoze says i need a printer port.  What do i use.  I can create a TCP/IP port, but it asks for an IP or name of printer.  It wont accept slashes do i used tp0.  It says cannot find device and asks for a netcard type.  Generic is default.  I used it.  It added the tcpip port, but it still can't print.  It gives an error saying there was an error.  Damn windows and its useless error messages.  

PS, it does need a port.  That's probobly the problem.[/code]

----------

## delta407

Okay, there's two configurations that need to happen.

1. Samba needs to share the printer.

2. Windows needs to talk to Samba about the printer.

Go into Network Neighborhood, click on your Samba server, and see if you can see a printer. If yes, right click it, and press Install, Connect, or whatever your version of Windows says. If no, check samba.org for docs on setting up printers. (Summary: you tell Samba what command to execute when Windows tries to talk to a specific printer.)

Also, if you're using Win2k (possibly others), you can use the Internet Printing Protocol or something equally silly to talk directly to CUPS, no Samba needed. (CUPS takes a while to set up, but it's worth it most of the time.)

----------

## gsfgf

WhenI click connect it gives doesn't list the Adobe PS Driver (or i can'r find it, looked under adobe(nonexistant) and generic)

I'll try IPP

----------

## delta407

Any postscript driver will do (well, almost any). Go under HP and click on one of the drivers that has a "PS" behind it; see how that works out.

----------

## gsfgf

I tried them with the HP PS driver, and then realized i could switch the properly configured network setup over to adobe.  I tried that too, no luck. JHere's the printer part of smb.conf

```
[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

   read only = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

;   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

 # The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf 

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = no

;   write list = @adm root

```

----------

## delta407

What, exactly, didn't work?

----------

## gsfgf

Print test page from the printer comtrol panel in win2k.

----------

## delta407

Yes, but what broke?

----------

## gsfgf

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Yes, but what broke?

 

I dunno, thats thr prob.  I can print fine, i just can't print over the network.  Windoze won't give a real error.

----------

